
Tesla Model 3 Quality Problems - clon
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FSLTNjGI8hw
======
clon
The way a $2500 optional paint job comes out of the factory would not be
acceptable for any "legacy" car manufacturer. Painting is a solved problem,
even for a price point much lower than that of the Model 3.

------
JackPoach
Wow. Tesla's paint job sucks!

